
Visual Transistor-Level Simulation of ARM1 with WebGL - mmozeiko
http://visual6502.org/sim/varm/armgl.html
======
mdonahoe
Anyone know where I can find a block diagram for this chip? I'd like to
overlay it and get a better sense of what each section is doing.

My google foo didn't turn up anything quickly.

~~~
pkaye
My guess is that the top part is the bus/decode, middle part is the ALU and
the bottom part is the register bank.

------
vive-la-liberte
Cool stuff. Works in Firefox on Android for me. Would like to see it made
touch friendly.

~~~
omgtehlion
Works even in IE on windowsphone. This stuff is even more compatible than most
WebGL demos out there.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, running on my S3 Android 4.3, which usually fails to run most of the HN
posted WebGL demos, although it runs many games without issues.

------
grondilu
Very cool, but I'm not sure it was necessary to use WebGL in order to display
an essentially 2D object.

~~~
teamhappy
WebGL is actually a 2D graphics API.

------
zwarag
Looks cool but, what is it computing?

